# 2011 Touareg - First Drive



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

When the Touareg was first launched in 2004, Volkswagen was already fashionably late to the SUV party and needed to make a solid impression. While most of us expected the archetypal suburban utility vehicle, VW instead introduced a vehicle with the off-road worthiness of a Range Rover and the comfort of the best luxury sedans, genuinely impressing everyone with its ability to take passengers comfortably to the farthest reaches of terrain. With a true low-range gearbox, locking center and rear diffs, electronically adjustable ride height, variable rate shock absorbers and a plethora of electronic gizmos, the Touareg was a much larger tour de force than any of us expected — it even captured Motor Trend’s Truck of the Year award in 2004. So after selling close to 500,000 units since its introduction the time has come for an all-new second generation. Bigger and stronger, yet lighter and more economical, the new model has received significant improvements; after driving it in Europe we can report that it is a worthy sequel to the original...
*FULL STORY & GALLERIES*


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: 2011 Touareg - First Drive ([email protected])*

I WANT this car but I know it's too much money for my lifestyle.


----------



## rapyoke (Jan 15, 2010)

interior is MUCH MUCH better (alot more Audi/Porsche-esque)


----------



## Moodyblues (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: 2011 Touareg - First Drive ([email protected])*

"The 276-hp 3.6-liter VR6 is the base engine and gets minor tweaks largely to help improve emissions and economy. New fuel management, a new fluid honing process, new piston rings and lightweight forged pistons round out the changes to the venerable narrow-angle engine. The 236-hp 3.0-liter V6 TDI continues largely unchanged with a stout 405 lb.ft. of torque on tap"
"Our favorite is the V6 TDI, as it offers the best fuel consumption, more power than the gas V6 and a far lower price tag than the premium V8 TDI."
I hate to nit pick, and I know you guys love diesels, but 276 horsepower is more than 236 horsepower. The TDI has more torque, but torque is _not _power. Otherwise this is a very well written piece and I appreciate your guys work; looks like a fun car.


----------



## chuque (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: 2011 Touareg - First Drive (Moodyblues)*

I want this car......... please !


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 2011 Touareg - First Drive (Moodyblues)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Moodyblues* »_...I hate to nit pick, and I know you guys love diesels, but 276 horsepower is more than 236 horsepower. The TDI has more torque, but torque is _not _power. Otherwise this is a very well written piece and I appreciate your guys work; looks like a fun car.


*Very* different *torque* curves. From a standing start (think stoplight derby) the TDI will flat out smoke (no pun) the VR6. I'm a VR6 Driver.


----------



## Moodyblues (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: 2011 Touareg - First Drive (155VERT83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *155VERT83* »_
*Very* different *torque* curves. From a standing start (think stoplight derby) the TDI will flat out smoke (no pun) the VR6. I'm a VR6 Driver.









That's precisely the issue: Torque vs. Power. The TDI will be quicker from a standstill. Once they are running at a reasonable pace, the petrol car will out-accelerate the TDI. For stop sign drag racing the TDI will be quicker. For highway passing the petrol will be quicker.
But at the end of the day, power and torque aren't the same thing, and the petrol car has more power.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

running out of room in the cars that I will never own garage


----------



## 16v4me (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: (joedubbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joedubbs* »_running out of room in the cars that I will never own garage 

couldn't feel that any truer bro, lol
that thing is sweet


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: 2011 Touareg - First Drive (Moodyblues)*

You apparently you need to drive the TDI to understand it. I don't feel it is lacking on the highway at all and find it faster on the highway then my previous gasser V6. The TDI just pulls on the highway and things in the rear view just get smaller.


----------



## 2k4golfgen4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Looking forward towards driving one this Summer in Zermany.


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (2k4golfgen4)*

one day the production vehicles will resemble the prototypes !


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: 2011 Touareg - First Drive ([email protected])*

The interior is definitely top notch but is it just me who prefers the front end of the Touareg2 a little better? You do see the golf influence there though.


_Modified by vincenzo at 9:36 AM 3-26-2010_


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: 2011 Touareg - First Drive ([email protected])*

As beautiful the exterior is, the interior is just STUNNING! Nice job VW.
I can only hope that the V6TDI engine and interior styling trickle down to a US Spec Passat wagon by 2012...


----------



## Iheart1980 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 2011 Touareg - First Drive (Peter_Rabbit)*

Does the front passenger seat fold flat like the tiguan?


_Modified by Iheart1980 at 2:00 PM 3-26-2010_


----------



## mrbeetle (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: 2011 Touareg - First Drive (Iheart1980)*

This looks like a great vehicle, but I bought my '05 V8 'reg for towing ability as well as the 4wd capability...how has the towing capacity changed, if at all? I do NOT want to return to a pickup when it's time to replace my 'reg.


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

Love it.


----------



## Paul du Toit (Mar 26, 2010)

Could the editor please comment on the 4x4 capabilities of the new model? It's beautiful but the long overhangs front and rear would in my opinion make it far less capable in this area. From the article it appears that 4x4 is an option on all the new models. I'm an Aussie. Sorry the marque isn't that popular over here, so I have to check out what you guys are up to if I want any decent news or comments.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Paul du Toit)*

If you get the 4xMotion system which is optional in Europe (not sure in Australia) then you'll have a very capable machine with the only issue being less articulation than the Land Rover or full-aftermarket modded vehicles.
With regular 4motion you'll get a torsen locking center differential instead of 4xMotion's low-range gear set and center and rear locking differentials. The 4motion setup won't be quite as capable in very aggressive stuff, but for what 98% of the people who buy a Touareg are likely to throw at it, 4motion should be fine.


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The only question I have is can you get the hybrid with 4motion?


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks for the detailed review. Looking forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (dckeener)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dckeener* »_The only question I have is can you get the hybrid with 4motion?

Yes. All models come with 4motion standard. The towing capacity on the Hybrid is also the same as the rest of the models - 7,700 lbs.


----------



## mrbeetle (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

WHEW!! Nice to see they have kept the towing capacity up! It's always cool to arrive at the track towing a VW race car in an enclosed trailer with another VW as the tow-rig


----------



## Paul du Toit (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks. Not interested in doing extreme stuff but would like to go into the bush or on the beach without worrying about ripping trim off. Any idea what the approach and departure angles are compared to the old model? I have the air suspension option on my car. Just looking at the new model, I think that most inclines would have to be tackled with an approach at an angle and shouldn't be approached head on. Not a great feature if you plan to tow a camper trailer into the bush like I do. It would also be interesting to find out what the 4xMotion and air suspension options is going to add to the price.


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Some guy in my town already has one in gray.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (rickyislazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickyislazy* »_Some guy in my town already has one in gray.

 He probably works at the design studio out there and it is a test mule. They have not even went to production yet that we could get one here.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Paul du Toit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paul du Toit* »_Thanks. Not interested in doing extreme stuff but would like to go into the bush or on the beach without worrying about ripping trim off. Any idea what the approach and departure angles are compared to the old model? I have the air suspension option on my car. Just looking at the new model, I think that most inclines would have to be tackled with an approach at an angle and shouldn't be approached head on. Not a great feature if you plan to tow a camper trailer into the bush like I do. It would also be interesting to find out what the 4xMotion and air suspension options is going to add to the price.

I've attached a diagram VW provided. However it isn't clear whether this is with air suspension or without it. I'm guessing this is with the air suspension at full height. On the "old" Touareg the approach angles were listed as 33 degrees front and rear whereas the new one is 30 and 31 degrees respectively. So they went down slightly, but that is assuming all measurements are equal on identically equipped models.
Not sure if that helps but I'm inclined to think you'll not find it that much different.


----------



## Nebby (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: 2011 Touareg - First Drive ([email protected])*


_Quote »_The European models also boast a staggering number of electronic driving aids from lane departure systems to *cruise distance control that will actually stop and restart the vehicle in stop and go traffic.* It is a bit unnerving to think that people could rely on the vehicle to largely drive itself, and Volkswagen of America obviously feels the same way since most of these systems aren’t coming to the US. 


I want that feature so badly for LA freeway traffic.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: 2011 Touareg - First Drive ([email protected])*


_Quote »_Volkswagen says the Touareg and its platform-mate the Porsche Cayenne both offer a more “sport” oriented SUV and that *there are other projects in the pipeline better suited to a family-hauling utility vehicle segment.*

Wondering what this could be and if we will see it here in the US?










_Modified by JETwagen at 12:00 PM 4-2-2010_


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: 2011 Touareg - First Drive (JETwagen)*

I think the rumor is that VW will be building a larger SUV with a third row alongside the Passat replacement in the Chattanooga, Tennessee.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: 2011 Touareg - First Drive (TWinbrook46636)*

Jamie,
Has there been any word on fuel economy (US) for the V6 TDI and Hybrid models? I thought I read that although the TDI continues to use the same engine it has been tweaked for better fuel economy.


----------



## RIP-335 (Nov 26, 2009)

I hate SUV's or what ever their called these days. But this touareg is a winner. Love the LED's on the headlights.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: 2011 Touareg - First Drive (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_I think the rumor is that VW will be building a larger SUV with a third row alongside the Passat replacement in the Chattanooga, Tennessee.

Or a minivan...


----------



## BophaDs (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: 2011 Touareg - First Drive ([email protected])*

Have there been any EPA estimates for the hybrid yet? 
I know it says that the vehicle can be driven on electric only up to 31 mph, but does it still provide assistance beyond that to achieve more efficiency from the supercharged V6?


----------



## CapeCod337 (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: 2011 Touareg - First Drive ([email protected])*

Typical VW, they truly don't understand how to market cars in the US. NO air suspension and low range awd! Do they get the fact that although only a small number of "enthusiasts" may opt for these features that those are the same people who influence the buying decision of many of their family and friends. No air and off road awd means no sale for me. And don't get me started about the lack of a rear fog light!!


----------



## R32-Tech (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: 2011 Touareg - First Drive (CapeCod337)*

Love this car I would own one if it comes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ohsnappe2 (May 20, 2008)

CapeCod337 said:


> Typical VW, they truly don't understand how to market cars in the US. NO air suspension and* low range awd!* Do they get the fact that although only a small number of "enthusiasts" may opt for these features that those are the same people who influence the buying decision of many of their family and friends. No air and off road awd means no sale for me. And don't get me started about the lack of a rear fog light!!


 capecod337


----------

